# Breeding shrimp



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

ok freshwater shrimp farely common now right guys, have kept them for ooooooooooooooooo3years now, my how time can fly, so i have shrimp that carry eggs in their gills, but how can you help them to well hatch them if that is the correct term? have only ever seen a shrimp once in my tank tryin to release eggs in a clump of hair grass, this was quickly set upon by a pack of cardinals? any advice on conditions, or just generally what to do?? any and all advice welcome


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Different shrimp species have different spawning requirements. What type of shrimp do you have. Once that is known then a proper course of action can be determined to maximize breeding efforts.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Assuming you have shrimp that breed successfully in fresh water, the first thing you will need is some sort of shelter for the babies. For me, small leaf plants such as didiplis diandra and mosses work really well.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

The best way to breed most commonly kept freshwater shrimp is to give them a tank of their own.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

About the only shrimp that is commonly available you can't successfully rear young in freshwater is the Amano, which need salt added to keep the babies alive. Other shrimp like Cherry's, crystals & Tigers young can be raised in fresh water. Just leave them alone and they will do their thing. Having plenty of places to hide like rocks, driftwood and a heavily planted tank will make the survival rate better.


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

ok good response, well it is the amano shrimp i have. so are we talking a quick salt set up lke brine shrimp or something closer to a marine or brackish, i really want to try and breed them, they are £2 each here and thats for the juveneille ones!
I havent seen a bee shrimp or cherry here in the uk, yet, though i have seen a fan tail shrimp does anyone know any information about this breed?
Any other good freshwater shrimp, of the peaceful non eating kind., i have heard stories of glass shrimp eating cardinals can anyone shed anylight or is this an old wives tail / urban myth.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Andrew-amano-wannabe said:


> ok good response, well it is the amano shrimp i have. so are we talking a quick salt set up lke brine shrimp or something closer to a marine or brackish, i really want to try and breed them, they are £2 each here and thats for the juveneille ones!
> I havent seen a bee shrimp or cherry here in the uk, yet, though i have seen a fan tail shrimp does anyone know any information about this breed?
> Any other good freshwater shrimp, of the peaceful non eating kind., i have heard stories of glass shrimp eating cardinals can anyone shed anylight or is this an old wives tail / urban myth.


I've read mostly that breeding Amano's is very difficult but here's an article from someone who succeeded: http://www.uniquaria.com/articles/amano.html. Let us know how it goes.

I have bumblebee, cherry and amanos and none of them eat fish unless they're already dead.

Bill


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks bill that was a great read, just hope i will be allowed an extra tank.
Has anyone had any luck breeding these shrimp or any others?
Is it safe to mix and match shrimp species?
Andrew.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is another good site for breeding Amano shrimp... http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm Some species of shrimp will interbreed creating shrimp hybrids, which is the only drawback to mixing shrimp. I would not put any long arm shrimp in with any algae eating shrimp for they will most than likely make a snack of them.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

what kinda algae won't they eat?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They mainly prefer hair algae, but may consume other algaes.


----------

